# Space constrained Altec Model 19’s



## Crabber50 (12 mo ago)

Hello all,

Moved across country to space constrained home. left the beloved model 19 cabinets behind but brought all the components. I need to build cabinets <24” wide, <30” deep, no height constraints. I would likely not mount horn in cabinet but certainly can based on advice. If I make cabinet 23.5” wide, what is best depth and height for my lows? Port size/type/shape. speakers will go where the white cabinets are in those alcoves.
woofers are 15” 416a’s
all advice appreciated


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

Download WINISD and you can model the box. You would need the specific T/S parameters for that driver.


----------

